# Easy meal ideas



## Doublebase (Aug 21, 2006)

Can you guys think of any easy lunch ideas?  What I want to do is make something on Sunday and be able to take it with me to lunch mon-fri.  I usually do a beef or tuna noodle casserole right now but I am getting tired of them.  This is the main part of my lunch meal.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 21, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Can you guys think of any easy lunch ideas?  What I want to do is make something on Sunday and be able to take it with me to lunch mon-fri.  I usually do a beef or tuna noodle casserole right now but I am getting tired of them.  This is the main part of my lunch meal.



Make five Gladware containers, and just pick one out of the fridge every morning on your way to work:
Brown Rice (or Kashi Pilaf - YUM!) + Ground Turkey Breast + Olive Oil + Salsa + veggies

OR

Make-Ahead Burritos: Whole Wheat Tortilla + Grilled Chicken breast + Veggies (like peppers/onions) + Low Fat/Fat Free Cheese + Beans


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 21, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> Make five Gladware containers, and just pick one out of the fridge every morning on your way to work:
> Brown Rice (or Kashi Pilaf - YUM!) + Ground Turkey Breast + Olive Oil + Salsa + veggies
> 
> OR
> ...



Now that's some good ideas.  Thank you.

Do you have amounts for the first meal you posted?  How much turkey, olive oil, etc?  What type of salsa?
Also, what kind of beans with burritos?


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 21, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Now that's some good ideas.  Thank you.
> 
> Do you have amounts for the first meal you posted?  How much turkey, olive oil, etc?  What type of salsa?
> Also, what kind of beans with burritos?



You're welcome...

As for amounts, it is up to you and your own calorie and macronutrient goals for the day. Mine will be different from yours.

My goals right now may be different from yours. My carbs are higher in my meals, and my protein is lower. When i make the turkey/kashi meals, it is something like

1.25oz. turkey
3.5 oz. kashi
1 tbsp salsa
1 tsp olive oil
1/4 cup beans

It's ~275-300 cals

The salsa I use is fresh salsa (tomatoes, peppers, salt, cilantro, etc.) - not the kind in a jar but the kind you have to get from the refrigerated area in the grocery store.


----------



## Gordo (Aug 21, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Now that's some good ideas.  Thank you.
> 
> Do you have amounts for the first meal you posted?  How much turkey, olive oil, etc?  What type of salsa?
> Also, what kind of beans with burritos?



That would completely depend on your stats and goals. No one size fits all answer to that one.

Any beans and lentils are good with a burrito. Experiment. Chickpeas/garbanzo beans, Kidney beans, black eyed peas, black beans etc...


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 21, 2006)

Gordo said:


> That would completely depend on your stats and goals. No one size fits all answer to that one.
> 
> Any beans and lentils are good with a burrito. Experiment. Chickpeas/garbanzo beans, Kidney beans, black eyed peas, black beans etc...



oh yeah. and the beans I use vary - black, pinto, kidney, cannelini (sp?)...

i don't use garbanzo beans because i save those for hummus on some of my other meals... so i use the other kinds for variety - probably really anal of me but


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 21, 2006)

This is tasty. Quinoa rules.

Here is another one. It's a cold salad. Yum.
1 cup quinoa
1 cup dried cranberries
1-2 chopped green onions
Fresh peas or pea pods (1 diced tomato/ avocado 
1/2 cup chopped nuts (almonds, cashews)
1 1/2 tablespoon olive oil
1/4 cup basamic vinegar
3-4 cloves garlic, minced
Salt/ pepper to taste
Add chicken or turkey breast, cubed (however much you require)


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 21, 2006)

Here is another good one. It's veg but you could and chicken to it too.
http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=recipe&dbid=109


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 21, 2006)

nice, keep em coming.  I'm writing all these down.


----------



## goob (Aug 21, 2006)

Bit of a left field number....

9 x egg whites
1 x whole egg
1 x whole chilli
2 x peppers
sprinkle of parsley
1 (or 2) x table spoon of chilli powder
1 (or 2) table spoon of honey
2 x fajita wraps/ flatbreads etc...
1\2 tin of kidney beans

heat oil in a pan, til its at decent temperature.
add in honey and chilli powder
add in eggs and scramble
add in kidney beans (drained)
add in chopped chilli, peppers, parsley
cook all at low temp/ mixing up for about 4 mins

put in wraps and wrap.

Eat.  (A lot better than it sounds!!!)


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 21, 2006)

goob said:


> Bit of a left field number....
> 
> 9 x egg whites
> 1 x whole egg
> ...



How much is 1 x whole chilli?
  What kind a of chilli?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 21, 2006)

I think he means an entire chili pepper


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 21, 2006)

But like a Habenero pepper or a Jalepeno


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 21, 2006)

Salmon and Shrimp Gumbo: Here is what is in this one pot batch

3 cans kirkland canned atlantic salmon
21 oz. cooked shrimp (tail off)
12 oz. mushrooms
1 large onion
1 head of broccoli
3 chipotle jalepenos and some adobo sauce from a can
2 cans tomato sauce
1 can diced tomatoes
2 cups (uncooked) 10 minute brown rice.
2 Tbs. Olive Oil



In a large skillet (mine's 5.5 qt. and just barely big enough) Saute veggies in olive oil until tender crisp. Add chipotle peppers, adobo sauce (caution, this stuff is really hot), tomato sauce and diced tomatoes. Bring to simmer. Add rice and enough water to make it soupey (rice will absorb most of this water). Simmer for 5 minutes, add shrimp and salmon, simmer for 5 more minutes or until rice is cooked. Serve.

Makes 8 2 cup servings. Freezes well and reheats well with a splash of water added.

Per 2 cup serving:

Calories: 417
Cals from fat: 84

Total Fat: 10g
Saturated Fat: 3g
Transfat: 0g

Cholesterol: 122mg
Sodium: 778 mg
Total Carb: 49g
Dietary Fiber: 4g
Sugars: 7g
Protein 33g


----------



## goob (Aug 21, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> How much is 1 x whole chilli?
> What kind a of chilli?



I would say just a standard chili, but stick in a Hanabanero for a mind blowing kick if you wish, but it would kind of kill the flavour of the rest.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 21, 2006)

goob said:


> I would say just a standard chili, but stick in a Hanabanero for a mind blowing kick if you wish, but it would kind of kill the flavour of the rest.



I'm German/Irish.  Heinz ketchup is spicy enough for me.  Hababanero would probably kill me.


----------



## sonofman (Aug 24, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I'm German/Irish.  Heinz ketchup is spicy enough for me.  Hababanero would probably kill me.


----------



## goob (Aug 24, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I'm German/Irish.  Heinz ketchup is spicy enough for me.  Hababanero would probably kill me.



German / Irish?? Curious mix.  How does that work with your sense of humour?  Does that mean that you tell side splitting killer jokes, but don't laugh?


----------



## katt (Aug 24, 2006)

My lunches consist of 

turkey/chicken or tuna 3 oz
1/2 C rice
4-5 oz baked  yam
salsa and a dab of ff sour cream

every day for the last 6-8 months.......


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 27, 2006)

goob said:


> German / Irish?? Curious mix.  How does that work with your sense of humour?  Does that mean that you tell side splitting killer jokes, but don't laugh?


----------



## Lexluther (Aug 29, 2006)

Why is white bread bad...?


----------



## jcote (Aug 30, 2006)

At least one of thise tupperwares should have a loaded salad:

Choose any combination of:

Cukes
Onion
Bell Pepper (bright colors)
Broccoli
Carrots
oh yeah, a little bit of lettuce 

Egg whites
Chicken
Tuna
Chick peas

Whatever else others add to the list.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 30, 2006)

Lexluther said:


> Why is white bread bad...?




Um, because it is over-processed junk?


----------

